# R35 Uprated clutch / gearbox



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

As above, looking for up-rated GTR clutches/baskets and frictions.

Also any up-rated gearboxes? Such as up-rated input and 1st gear, or full forged gearset...

thank you
Lewis


----------

